# استفسار بسيط عن شخصيه كتابيه (ملكى صادق)



## Kerya_Layson (3 يونيو 2009)

_سلام ونعمه الرب يسوع المسيح تكون معكم جميعا

عندى استفسار بسيط عن شخصيه (ملكى صادق)

ارجو من اخوتى واساتذتى ان يقدمو لى طبيعه ملكى صادق كاهن الله العلى 
وطبيعه كهنوته بايات موثقه من الكتاب المقدس

وتوضيح منكم عن الايه التى تقول
بلا اب بلا ام لا بدايه ايام له ولا نهايه
انا اعلم انها تتكلم عن الكهنوت كهنوت ازلى لاكن احتاج اجابه موثقه بايات مرتبه عن شخصيته وعن فهمنا نحن المسيحين لهذه الشيخصيه  الكتابيه

ولالهنا المجد الى الابد امين

سلام ونعمه_


----------



## الملك العقرب (3 يونيو 2009)

*انا فاهم انتا عايز ايه بالظبت انت مستغرب ان في انسان تاني من بره عشيرة ابراهيم مؤمن برنا صح انا معاك هي غريبة بس اناقريت شوية في الموضوع ده و وصلت للاتي ان بعد الطوفان نزل نوح و ابنائه و انتشرو في الارض كلها هم و نسلهم طبعا انتا عارف ان نوح و ابنائه مؤمنين و اتنقل الايمان منهم لنسلهم بس في بعض النسل فقد الايمان من بعض العشائر للاسف معظمها بس فضل بعض العشلئر مؤنية بربنا حتي عشيرة ابراهيم نفسه مكنتش تعرف ربنا من الاصل و ربنا كلمه بنفسه عشان لاقي قلبه كويس ديه المعلومات الي عندي ياريت يتفضل حد من الاعضاء و يجلبنا الايات يارب اكون قدرت اوصلك الصورة *​


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (3 يونيو 2009)

هي شخصية ملكي صادق شخصية مبهمه في الكتاب المقدس لي فضول انا ايضا ان اعرف عنه 
وموضوعك ذكرني فيه وقد ارسلت اليوم رساله لاحد المفسرين اليهود للتوراة ليخبرني عن شخصية ملكي صادق ومن هو وما هي شاليم التي هو ملك عليها واين تقع ..

وان احببت اضع لك رد الرابي حينما يصلني خلال يوم او يومين .


----------



## Kerya_Layson (3 يونيو 2009)

الملك العقرب قال:


> *انا فاهم انتا عايز ايه بالظبت انت مستغرب ان في انسان تاني من بره عشيرة ابراهيم مؤمن برنا صح انا معاك هي غريبة بس اناقريت شوية في الموضوع ده و وصلت للاتي ان بعد الطوفان نزل نوح و ابنائه و انتشرو في الارض كلها هم و نسلهم طبعا انتا عارف ان نوح و ابنائه مؤمنين و اتنقل الايمان منهم لنسلهم بس في بعض النسل فقد الايمان من بعض العشائر للاسف معظمها بس فضل بعض العشلئر مؤنية بربنا حتي عشيرة ابراهيم نفسه مكنتش تعرف ربنا من الاصل و ربنا كلمه بنفسه عشان لاقي قلبه كويس ديه المعلومات الي عندي ياريت يتفضل حد من الاعضاء و يجلبنا الايات يارب اكون قدرت اوصلك الصورة *​



_اولا اشكرك اخى الحبيب على مشاركتك القيمه
المسيح يبارك حياتك
اما عن ملكى صادق وكيف كان مؤمن بالله بل كان كاهن له طقوسه فانا لا اعتقد  ان الاشكاليه هو معرفته وايمانه بالله لانه هو وابراهيم تقابلو وقد بارك ابراهيم واخذ منه العشور 
وهو له رتبه او طقس كهنوتى اتى المسيح على رتبته حسب قول المزمور
 اقسم الرب و لن يندم انت كاهن الى الابد على رتبة ملكي
 دى نبوه عن المسيح انه على رتبه ملكى صادق

انا استفسارى كان  حول كهنوته وشخصيته من خلال الكتاب المقدس
فالكتاب المقدس لم يقل لنا لا ابوة ولا امه ولا نشئته
ومع ذالك كان كاهن الله العلى يدعى
هل هو كان المسيح وانه ظهر لابراهيم مثلما ظهر لموسى ولجدعون ولمنوح؟؟؟؟ هل كان رمز للمسيح؟؟؟  

شكرا للمداخلتك والرب يباركك_


----------



## الملك العقرب (3 يونيو 2009)

انا عملت بحث علي ادي كدا و ده الي وصلتله و اعتقد ان ديه كل المعلومات الي نملكها عن الشخصية الغمضة ديه


[FONT=أريد أن أعرف الأماكن التي بشر بها التلاميذ بعد قيامة السيد المسيح؟]من هو ملكي صادق؟ وما معنى قولنا في المزمور: "أنت هو الكاهن إلى الأبد على طقس ملكى صادق" (مز4:110)؟ ما هو طقس ملكي صادق؟[/FONT]
الإجابة:
أول مرة ذكر فيها اسم ملكي صادق Melchizedek، كانت في إستقابله لأبينا إبراهيم عند رجوعه من كسرة كدر لعومر والملوك الذين معه (سفر التكوين 18:14-20). وفي هذه المقابلة قيل عن ملكي صادق ما يأتي:


1- أنه ملك شاليم (ولعلها أورشليم).
2- إنه كاهن الله العليّ، وقد قدم خبزاً وخمراً.
3- إنه بارَك أبراهيم، وأبونا ابراهيم قدم له العشور.
ويقرر معلمنا بولس الرسول أن ملكي صادق أعظم من آبراهيم.
على إعتبار أن الصغير يُبارَك من الكبير (عب7:7). وعلى اعتبار أنه دفع له العشور. وبالتالي يكون كهنوت ملكي صادق أعظم من كهنوت هرون، الذي كان في صُلب إبراهيم لما باركه ملكي صادق.
وكهنوت المسيح، و الكهنوت المسيحي، على طقس ملكي صادق.
وذلك من حيث النقط الآتية: هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
1- إنه كهنوت يقدم خبزا وخمرا، وليس ذبائح حيوانية.
فالذبائح الحيوانية أو الدموية كانت طقس الكهنوت الهاروني، وكانت ترمز إلى ذبيحة المسيح، وقد أبطلها المسيح بذبيحته. وأعطانا الرب إصعاد جسده ودمه من خبز وخمر، حسب تقدمة ملكى صادق.
2- إنه كهنوت ليس عن طريق الوراثة.. فقد كان المسيح من سبط يهوذا، وليس من سبط لاوي الذي منه الكهنوت. فلم يأخذ الكهنوت بالوراثة. وكذلك كل رسل المسيح، وكل كهنة العهد الجديد، لا يأخذون الكهنوت بالوراثه.
3- كهنوت ملكي صادق أعلى درجة من الكهنوت الهروني، وقد شرح معلمنا بولس الرسول هذا الأمر في (رسالة العبرانيين 7).
وقد قيل عن ملكي صادق إنه مشبه بابن الله.
من جهة هذه الأمور التي ذكرناها. وأيضاً يقول عنه الرسول "بلا أب، بلا أم، بلا بداءة أيام له ولا نهاية، بل هو مشبه بإبن الله" (عب3:7).
ولا نأخذ هذه الكلمات بحرفيتها، وإلا كان ملكي صادق هو الله.
بل حتى من جهة الحرف، لا نستطيع أن نقول أنه مشبه بابن الله في أنه بلا أم، لأن المسيح كانت له أم هي العذراء، ولا نستطيع أن نقول أنه بلا أب، فالمسيح له أب هو الآب السماوي.
إنما كان بلا أب، بلا أم، بلا نسب في الكهنوت.
أي لم يأخذه عن طريق الوراثه عن أب أو أم أو نسب. وهكذا كان المسيح. ولعل هذا يوافق ما قاله بولس الرسول "وأما الذين هم من بني لاوى الذين يأخذون الكهنوت، فلهم وصية أن يعشروا الشعب بمقتضى الناموس.. ولكن الذي ليس له نسب منهم (أي ملكي صادق) قد عشر إبراهيم" (عب6،5:7).
أي (بلا نسب) هنا معناها بلا نسب من هرون، من سبط الكهنوت.. وتكون عبارة بلا اب بلا ام على نفس القياس.
وقد وضح عباره (بلا نسب في الكهنوت) على المسيح بقوله "في سبط آخر لم يلازم أحد منه المذبح" (عب13:7).
بالإضافة إلى هذا، فإن الكتاب لم يذكر لنا شيئاً عن نسب ملكي صادق، ولا مَنْ هو أبوه ولا أمه. فكأنه يقول عنه: بلا أب نعرفه، وبلا أم نعرفها. وماذا أيضاً؟
لا بداءة أيام له، ولا نهاية حياة..
أي أنه دخل التاريخ فجأة، وخرج منه فجأة، دون أن نعرف له بداءة أيام، ولا نهاية حياة.. إنما ظهر في وقت ليؤدي رسالة ما، وليكون رمزاً، دون أن نعرف له تاريخاً ولا نسباً.
أما المسيح، فمن الناحية الجسدية، معروفة أيامه.
معروف يوم ميلاده، ويوم موته على الصليب، ويوم صعوده إلى السماء. أما من الناحية اللاهوتية، فلا بداءه ولا نهاية.
ولكن ملكيصادق لم يكن يرمز إلى المسيح من الناحية اللاهوتيه...
إنما كان كل الذي ذكره الكتاب سواء في (تك14) أو في (مز110) أو في (عب7) (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا) كان بنصوص عمله الكهنوتي.
أما الرأي القائل بأن ملكي صادق هو المسيح نفسه، فعليه إعتراضات.. هذا المقال منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.
منها قول الرسول "مشبه بابن الله"، "على شبه ملكي صادق"، "على طقس ملكي صادق" (عب17،15،3:7). بينما لو كان هو نفس الشخص، ما كان يقول على شبهه، على طقسه، أو على رتبته.
أما ترجمة الأسماء فلا تدل على أنه نفس الشخص..
ترجمة اسمه بأنه ملك البر، أو وظيفته بأنه ملك السلام، لا يعني أنه المسيح، ربما مجرد رمز.. وترجمة الأسماء من حيث صلتها باسم الله تحوي عجباً..
فإيليا النبي ترجمة اسمه (إلهي يهوه)، وإليشع (الله خلاص)، وأشعياء (الله يخلص)، وإليهو (سفر أيوب 32) معناه (هو الله)، وصموئيل (إسم الله أو سمع الله)، و ميخائيل (مَنْ مثل الله).
ومن الأسماء الأخرى في الكتاب اليآب (عد9:1) معناها (الله أب)، واليصور (عد5:1) معناها (الله صخرة)، وأليمالك (را2:1) معناها (الله ملك)، وأليشوع (2صم15:5) معناها (الله خلاص).
دون أن يدعي أحد من هؤلاء -من واقع اسمه- إنه أحد الظهورات لله في العهد القديم.
وشخصية ملكى صادق من الشخصيات التي حيرت علماء الكتاب..
وقيلت فيها آراء متعددة، وآراء متناقضة. يكفينا من جهتها رمزها إلى كهنوت المسيح، دون أن ندخل في تفاصيل، يقودنا فيها فهمنا الخاص، بينما لا يؤكدها الكتاب أو يحددها..


http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-V...b-Al-Mokaddas/037-More-about-Melchizedek.html​


----------



## Kerya_Layson (3 يونيو 2009)

الحقيقة والحق قال:


> هي شخصية ملكي صادق شخصية مبهمه في الكتاب المقدس لي فضول انا ايضا ان اعرف عنه
> وموضوعك ذكرني فيه وقد ارسلت اليوم رساله لاحد المفسرين اليهود للتوراة ليخبرني عن شخصية ملكي صادق ومن هو وما هي شاليم التي هو ملك عليها واين تقع ..
> 
> وان احببت اضع لك رد الرابي حينما يصلني خلال يوم او يومين .




_شكرا اخى الحبيب لردك واهتمامك المسيح يبارك حياتك

لاكن بخصوص جهه نظر المفسرين اليهود فاعتقد انهم سوف لا يعتبرون ان ملكى صادق رمز للمسيح
على اساس انهم لا يؤمنون بالمسيح انه المسيا المنتظر ويعتبرونه ان ادعائه كاذب  طبعا حاشا فيوستينوس وحواره مع تريفيو اليهودى  كان حوار قوى جدا واثبت فيه يوستينوس ان المسيح هو المسيا المنتظر

ولاكن ان وصلك رد من رباى يهودى فيريت نقرئه حتى نعرف تفكيرهم جايز انهم يعتمدون على تلموديات وكتب يهوديه  بالتواتر والتسليم او التقليد

شكرا لردك واهتمامك المسيح يباركك حبيبى_


----------



## maran.atha (3 يونيو 2009)

ملكى صادق
" بلا أب بلا أم بلا نسب . لابداءة أيام له ولا نهاية حياة 
بل هو مشبه بابن اللّه  "
(عب 7 : 3)



*من هو ملكى صادق !! ؟ ..*
هذا هو السؤال الذى حير الناس جميعاً منذ أن ظهر الاسم على صفحات الوحى المقدس فى ثلاثة أماكن من الكتاب فى سفر التكوين ، والمزامير ، والرسالة إلى العبرانيين !! .. ويكفى أن نعلم كيف اختلف التفسير وتباعد حول شخصيته الغربية المدثرة بالأسرار !! ... فمن قائل إنه المسيح جاء إلى العالم قبل التجسد !! ؟ وكان ملكاً على أورشليم !! ... ومن قائل إنه واحد من الملائكة أرسله اللّه ليعيش بين الناس ، وليملك بالبر والسلام !! .. ومن معتقد أنه أخنوخ عاد مرة أخرى إلى الحياة الأرضية بعد أن نقله اللّه إليه ، ومن متصور أنه سام بن نوح الذى لم يكن قد مات بعد ، والتقى بابراهيم عند أبواب ساليم ، ... ومن مفكر أنه أيوب بعد تجاربه المريرة ، ...
ولعل الذى دفع الناس إلى ذلك ، هو أن هذه الشخصية بدت أمامهم كحزمة من النور، لمعت فى قلب الظلام والوثنية ، وكانت شديدة البهاء ، فى جلالها ومجدها وعظمتها ، ... فمن هو الرجل الذى يعلو على إبراهيم أبى المؤمنين ورأس الأمة العبرية ، ... ويباركه  ، ويأخذ منه تقدمة العشور !! ؟  ومن هو ذلك الإنسان الذى يجمع فى شخصه الملكية والكهنوت ، الأمر الذي لم يعرفه العالم ، إلا فى المسيح النبى والكاهن والملك !! ؟ .. ومن هو هذا الذى يقدم الخبز والخمر ، كما قدم السيد لأتباعه  وتلاميذه العشاء الربانى !! .. إن الكلام العظيم ، والصمت الأجل ، واللمعان الخاطف هى التى أعطت هذه الشخصية مقامها المرتفع فى كل التاريخ ، لتصبح رمزاً أو شبيهاً للسيد الأعظم فى سائر الأجيال ... ولأجل ذلك كان لابد أن نتعرض لدراستها ، مع ما فيها من جلال ومهابة وغموض ، ولعلنا نستطيع متابعتها فيما يلى :

*ملكى صادق وشخصيته :*من الواضح أن ملكى صادق شخصية تاريخية لا شبهة فيها ، فالرجل الذى قابل إبراهيم فى رجوعته من كسرة كدر لعومر والملوك الذين معه ، وباركه ، وأخذ عشراً من الغنائم ، لابد أن يكون إنساناً ، ومن غير المتصور أنه أخنوخ ، أو سام بن نوح للسبب البسيط ، إن كلا الرجلين معروف أبوه ، وهو لا يمكن أن يكون المسيح قبل التجسد ، لأنه جاء مرة واحدة فى الجسد باللحم والدم ، فى ملء الزمان ، ... وهو لا يمكن أن يكون واحداً من الملائكة ، جاء ليحكم ويصبح ملكاً على ساليم ، لأن الملائكة - أساساً - جميعهم أرواح خادمة ، مرسلة للخدمة لأجل العتيدين أن يرثوا الخلاص ، ... وليست لهم أجساد بشرية ، ... ومن المستبعد أن يكون أيوب الذى سجل الوحى قصته من البداءة إلى النهاية ، وليس فيها أدنى إشارة إلى مركز الملك الذى وصف به ملكى صادق !! ... إن منشأ الخلط الذى دعا إلى هذه التصورات المختلفة المتعددة هو القول الذي وصف به : " بلا أب بلا أم لا بداءة أيام له ولا نهاية حياة " ... ولا شبهة فى أن المقصود بالتعبير الكتابى ، إن الرجل ظهر فجأة فى التاريخ دون سابق إعلان ، وانتهى أيضاً هكذا ، دون إشارة إلى نهايته ، ... ولا يعنينا من قصته ، إلا الجزء الكتابى المشار إليه ، باعتباره ملكاً وكاهناً على ساليم يبارك أبانا إبراهيم ، ويأخذ العشور منه ، ... وكما ظهر إيليا التشبى من مستوطنى جلعاد ، دون أن نعرف من أبوه أو أمه ، حتى أخذ إلى السماء فى مركبة نارية ، بعد أن أدى رسالته ، كأعظم ما يؤدى الأنبياء رسالتهم ، دون أن نشغل بنسبه أو أجداده ، هكذا رأينا ملكى صادق ، كاهناً وملكاً على أورشليم ! 
ولعله من واجبنا أن نقف بإجلال أمام الصمت الكتابى ، سواء عن ماضيه أو مستقبله فى القصة الأرضية ، قبل أن يؤخذ إلى المجد فى حضرة اللّه ، ويكفى أن نشير ، إلى دلالة التميز الفريد الذى يبدو نبوة عجيبة ، أو رمزاً  ذا مغزى عظيم ، والذى فيه نرى أمميا يبارك  إبارهيم أبا المؤمنين  ، بل قد يكون الأمر أعجب ، إذا ذكرنا أنه واحد من سكان ساليم ، أو من أبناء كنعان بن حام الذى لعنه أبوه ، ... ولابد أن نقف هنا أمام كنز عظيم من النعمة الإلهية المذهلة للعقول :  إن ابن حام هو الذى يبارك ابن سام ، وليس العكس ،  ... وأن اللّه فى جلاله الأزلى قد أعطى الأممى ان يبارك رأس المؤمنين وأباهم " إبراهيم " ، وأن يؤكد من البدء أنه ليس لليهود فحسب بلا للأمم أيضاً!! ... وأنه ليس لأحد أن يتفاخر على آخر ، وأن ربا واحداً للجميع ، وقد أجزل نعمته بكل حكمة وفطنة ودون أدنى تفرقة . أجل ، كم يحق القول : "يالعمق  غنى اللّه وحكمته وعلمه ، ما أبعد أحكامه عن الفحـــص وطرقـه عن الاستقصـــاء لأن من عرف فكر الرب أو من صار له مشيراً أو من سبق فأعطاه  فيكافـــأ لأن منه وبــه وله كل الأشـــياء ، وله المجـــد إلى الأبـد آمين " . " رو 11 : 33 - 35  " .
وإذا كان الكتاب المقدس قد شغل بابراهيم ونسله ، فهو لا يقصد أن يعطينا صورة عن نسل الجسد ، بل نسل الموعد ، ولئلا يفتخر اليهودى بأية صورة من صور الافتخار ، فإن اللّه قد شاء أن يرسل فى قلب الكتاب صوراً من ألمع الصور الأهمية ، أمثال أيوب ، وراحاب ، وراعوث ، وملكة سبأ ، ونعمان السريانى ، وقائد المئة الذى أثار إعجاب المسيح ، إذ لم يجد إيماناً يماثل إيمانه فى كل إسرائيل ، وغيرهم ، ... ومع ذلك فليس بين هؤلاء جميعاً ، من تألق نوره وعلا على إبراهيم نفسه ، سوى ملكى صادق ملك ساليم !! .
فإذا ذكرنا أكثر من ذلك ، العصر الذى وجد فيه ، والبيئة التى عاش فى وسطها ، ألا يقودنا هذا إلى المنظر الأعجب الذى حدث بعد ذلك بألفى عام عندما التقى فيلبس بنثنائيل وقـال لـــــــه : " وجدنا الذي كتب عنه موسى فى الناموس والأنبياء يسوع ابن يوسف الذى من الناصرة .  فقال له نثنائيل أمن الناصرة يمكن أن يكون شئ صالح : قال فيلبس : تعال وانظر !! ... ( يو 1 : 45 و 46) وإذا كان المسيح قد عاش فى الناصرة الآثمة دون أن يعرف خطية ، ... فإن الصورة المثيرة عن ملكى صادق أنه وهو كنعانى من أبناء حام ، عاش وحكم فى ساليم ملكاً للبر والسلام !!  .. وعلى النحو المجيد العجيب الذى ألمحت إليه الكلمة الإلهية !! .. لقد كان ملكى صادق أشبه الكل بالزنبقة الجميلة ترتفع فى أرض الأوحال ، دون أن ينال منها الطين الذى خرجت منه ، وهى آية فى الجمال والروعة ، زكية الشدى ، عطيرة الرائحة !! ... فإذا ضممنا هذا كله ، فإن ملكى صادق يبدو أمامنا ذلك الشيخ الجليل ، المهيب الطلعة ، الواسع الحياة ، العميق النظرة ، والذى هو أشبه الكل بالقمة الشماء ترتفع فوق السفوح ، ويحق فيه قول كاتب الرسالة إلى العبرانيين : " مشبه بابن اللّه " ... "  عب 7 : 3  "  .

*ملكى صادق كاهن اللّه العلى :*كان وجه الشبه الأول بين ملكى صادق والمسيح ، وهو فى الكهنوت ، وقبل أن ننطلق فى بحث أوجه الشبه ، من اللازم أن نلفت النظر ، إلى أن المسيح ، وإن كان قد جاء  على  رتبة ملكى صادق ، ... إلا أن ملكى صادق كان الرمز ، والمسيح المرموز إليه ، وكان كاتب الرسالة إلى العبرانيين دقيقاً وحصيفاً ، عند ما وضع هذه الحقيقة فى  القول : " مشبه بابن اللّه " ولم يقل العكس أن ابن اللّه مشبه به ، فالمسيح يتعالى علو أبدياً على ملكى صادق ، ... غير أننا نستطيع إذا وضعنا الرمز إلى جانب المرموز إليه أن نتعرف على الواحد من الآخر ، فإذا كان ملكى صادق ككاهن لم نسمع منه إلا عبارات البركة لأبينا إبراهيم ، إلا أنه فى ضوء خدمة المسيح ، الذى جال يصنع خيراً، نستطيع تصوره ، وهو يسير هنا وهناك يقرب الناس إلى اللّه ، والناس يلتفون حوله ليستمعوا إلى الكلمة الإلهية ،  ويقتربون إليه بضعفاتهم وخطاياهم ومشاكلهم ،متاعبهم وأمراضهم ، وهو يقترب بهم إلى اللّه ، ويقدمهم إلى عرشه ، وما من شك أنه كان الكاهن الذى يؤكد لهم أنه بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة ، وكان يقدم عنهم الذبيحة ، ويعلمهم معنى التوبة والعبادة الصحيحة أمام العلى ، ... ونحن لا نعلم كيف أخذ هذا الكهنوت من اللّه ، لكننا نعلم بكل يقين أنه أخذه منه ، مباشرة ، وبدون تسلسل أو وراثة بشرية ، وهو هنا يختلف عن الكهنوت اللاوى تمام الاختلاف ، ... كان كهنوت ملكى صادق " بلا نسب " أى لا يعتمد على الوراثة ، بقدر ما يعتمد على المؤهل الشخصى للكاهن ، .. أما الكهنوت اللاوى ، فقد كان يعنى بالشرعية أكثر مما يعنى بالمؤهلات الشخصية ، وكان على المنخرط  فى سلكه أن يثبت أنه متسلسل من هرون ، وأن هذه السلسلة لم تنقطع أبداً ، ومتى ثبتتت فلا يوجد شئ آخر يمنعه من هذه الوظيفة ، وإذا أراد أن يتزوج  فعلى زوجته أن تثبت أنها ابنة كاهن ، وعليها تثبت تسلسلها لأربعة أجيال ماضية ،  وإذا لم تكن ابنة كاهن ، فعليها أن تأتى بشهادة تثبت أنها من ذات السلالة رجوعاً إلى خمسة أجيال سابقة ... ولعل هذا يلاحظ بصورة واضحة عندما عاد اليهود من السبى إلى أورشليم ، وقد رفضت بعض العائلات الكهنوتية لأنها لم تستطع أن تقدم السجلات الرسمية الموثوق بها ، والتى تثبت تسلسلها من هرون ، ولأجل هذا السبب حرم أفرادها من الكهنوت إلى الأبد !! ... " عزرا 2 : 62 " وكان كهنوت ملكى صادق - إلى جانب ذلك -  غير مقيد بالزمن " لابداءة أيام له ولا نهاية حياة " ... وهو يختلف بذلك عن الكهنوت اللاوى الذى تنتهى فيه خدمة الكاهن بالموت ، ويحمل محله آخر ، ... فإذا أضيف إلى هذا أن رئيس الآباء ، ولاوى فى صلبه قد أعطى العشر لملكى صادق ، وباركه ملكى صادق ، وبدون كل مشاجرة الاصغر يبارك من الأكبر ، ... ومن هذا كله نستطيع أن نرى ملكى صادق رمزاً للرب يسوع رئيس الكهنة الأعظم ، وإذا كانوا يقولون إن كلمة " كاهن " فى اللغة اللاتينية تعنى : " بانى جسر " ، فإن المسيح على رتبة ملكى صادق ، وهو الذى بنى الجسر الأبدى بين أبناء اللّه و اللّه !! ... ومن حقنا أن نتوقف هنا قليلا لنرى بركة ملكى صادق لإبراهيم ، فى ضوء البركة  التى يقدمها يسوع المسيح لأتباعه وتلاميذه وكافة المؤمنين من أبناء اللّه على وجه الأرض !! ... أخرج ملكى صادق لإبراهيم خبزاً وخمراً ليأكل ويتقوى بعد المعركة التى خاضها وأرجع لوطاً والأسلاب ، وهذا هو الرأى الراجح عند يوسيفوس وكلفن وكلارك . وروزنمولر ، وإن كان " لا يتفوت " يرى فى العمل رمزاً لتحول الأرض إلى أبى المؤمنين ، باعتبار أن الخبز والخمر هما أكرم ما تقدم الأرض ، ويتصور " ديلتش " ، أن الأمر يشير إلى السلام والرفاهية والحرية التى أعادها إبراهيم إلى الأرض باستردادها من الغاصبين ، ... ويهتم بشئ بالإشارة إلى أن الخبز والخمر ، هما بركة المؤمنين ، وكانا الرمز الذى جاء به المسيح فى الفريضة المباركة ، فريضة العشاء الربانى !! ... ومن الواضح أنه كما أعطى ملكى صادق لإبراهيم - العائد من الحرب متعباً مكدوداً مجهداً - الخبز والخمر ، .. فإن المسيح فى شركته الروحية المقدسة يقدم لنا العشاء الربانى ، ونحن فى طريقنا إلى أورشليم العليا ، ليرفعنا فوق أبهاء الحياة ، ومعاناة المعارك مع الخطية والجسد والعالم والشيطان !!  .. وقد قدم ملكى صادق الخبز والخمر مصحوبين بالبركة لأبى المؤمنين ، وقد ضمن هذه البركة الشكر للّه الذي أعانه فى المعركة ، وأسلم الأعداء بين يديه ، ... ولا حاجة  إلى القول إنه لم يأتنا نصر فى حياتنا كمؤمنين إلا من اللّه وببركته لهذه الحياة ، فى أصغر الأمور أو أكبرها على حد سواء !! ... كما أن البركة منحت لأبى المؤمنين ، وهو يقدم الخدمة النبيلة للآخرين دون بحث عن مطمع أو غاية ذاتية ، ...  وهو ما يفعله اللّه معنا على الدوام ، عندما نتجرد من الذات ، ونذهب لمساندة البائس والضعيف والمحتاج والمنكوب والمغلوب على أمره ، فى معارك الحياة وظروفها المنوعة المختلفة على الأرض !! ..
وكان ملكى صادرق الرمز العظيم فى العهد القديم لذاك : الذى " يبقى إلى الأبد ، له كهنوت لا يزول . فمن ثم يقدر أن يخلص إلى التمام الذين يتقدمون به إلى اللّه إذ هو حى فى كل حين ليشفع فيهم . لأنه كان يليق بنا رئيس كهنة مثل هذا  قدوس بلا شر ولا دنس قد انفصل عن الخطاة وصار أعلى من السموات ، الذى ليس له اضطرار كل يوم مثل رؤساء الكهنة أن يقدم ذبائح أولا عن خطايا نفسه ثم عن خطايا الشعب لأنه فعل هذا مرة واحدة إذ قدم نفسه ، فإن الناموس يقيم أناساً بهم ضعف رؤساء كهنة. وأما كلمة القسم التى بـعد النامــوس فتقيــــم ابناً كاملا إلى الأبد " " عب 7 : 24 - 28"!!.

*ملكى صادق ملك البر :*كان ملكى صادق أيضاً ملك البر ، وهو أولا ملك البر ، قبل أن يكون ملك السلام ، لأن البر هو الأساس ، والسلام هو البناء الذى يقوم عليه ، البر هو الشجرة ، والسلام هو الثمر الذى تصنعه شجرة البر..، وقد صوره جورج ماثيسون فى صلاته التى لحقت الحديث عن شخصيته ، بأنه الزهرة النقية فى الأرض  قبل  أن ينزح إليها الكنعانى ، وحبة الحنطة فى وسط الزوان حيث يوجد الكنعانيون ، والبستان الجميل فى البرية القاحلة ، وإذا كان الكنعانيون فى داخل النفس البشرية ، هم العادات الأولى والتجارب القديمة ، فإن ملكى صادق ، هو الرغبة الصادقة للحياة الأفضل ، وملكى صادق يمتلك البر الذى ليس له ، البر الذى فى المسيح يسوع ، بنفس الصورة التى اكتسب بها هابيل هذا البر : " بالإيمان قدم هابيل اللّه ذبيحة أفضل من قايين فبه شهد له أنه بار إذ شهد اللّه لقرابينه " " عب 11 :  3  "... وليس لهابيل أو ملكى صادق أدنى بر ذاتى ، بل بره يستند إلى هضبة الجلجثة ، إلى صليب ربنا يسوع المسيح ، ... وهو بهذا المعنى ، مبرر أو برئ من كل خطية ، على حساب من حل محله على خشبة الصليب ، فبره مكتسب من ذاك الذى : " هو مجروح لأجل معاصينا مسحوق لأجل آثامنا تأديب سلامنا عليه وبحيره شفينا ، كلنا كغنم ضللنا ملنا كل واحد إلى طريقه والرب وضع عليه إثم  جميعنا ... أما الرب فسر بأن يسحقه بالحزن . إن جعل نفسه ذبيحة إثم يرى نسلا تطول أيامه ومسرة الرب بيده تنجح . ومن تعب نفسه يرى ويشبع  . وعبدى البار بمعرفته يبرر كثيرين وآثامهم هو يحملها " " إش 53 : 5 و 6 و 10 و 11 " .. على أن ملكى صادق وقد اكتسب هذا البر النيابى ، كان ولا شك الرجل المشوق إلى حياة القداسة والصلاح ، وربما لم يكن هناك  فى جيله من كان يكره الخطية بقدر كراهيته هو لها ، وربما لم يكن هناك من يدعو الناس إلى الحياة الأسمى والأعلى والأقدس والأجل ، كما دعا هو ، ... ومن الممكن تتصوره - فى حدوده الجزئية ولا شك - أشبه بابن اللّه البار الذى عاش فى أيام جسده حياة البر والصدق والكمال والأمانة والقداسة،... فى أرض امتلأت باللوثة والدنس والفجور والإثم والشر ، ... ولقد عاش ملكى صادق هذا البر ، بروح المسيح الساكن فيه ، والمسيطر على حياته ، أو كما يصفه ماثيسون : " تصور معى الرجل يعيش فى المجتمع البدائى وله السجايا النبيلة الطاهرة ، وهو فى الخصال لطيفاً ، وفى التقوى حاراً ، وفى المشورة حكيما ، وفى الحديث بليغاً ، والناس يفدون إليه من التلال والوديان المجاورة ، ويلتف حوله الفلاحون ليسمعوا أقواله عن اللّه ، وتصوره وهو لا يكف عن التجول بينهم ، يسأل عن سلامتهم وحاجتهم ، فيسارع لإغاثة الملهوف وإقامة العاثر ، وتصوره فى مرضهم يذهب إليهم ، ويصلى من أجلهم ، وأن اللّه يستمع لصلاته فيشفيهم ، ألا يجعل - هذا - الناس ، برغم جهلهم بالخير ، يحسون القوة تجذبهم للخير ؟ وألا تجعلهم يكنون له التجلة والإكبار ، فيبايعونه الولاء والإخلاص ليتحدث عنهم إلى اللّه ؟ " ... كان هذا الرجل حقاً ملك البر !! ..

*ملكى صادق ملك السلام :*كان " ملكى صادق " ملك ساليم أو ملك السلام ، وقد كان حكمه فى ساليم - التى أضحت فيما بعد أورشليم - مطلقاً ، ومع أننا لا نعلم على الإطلاق كيف كان يحكم ساليم ، إلا أنك تستطيع أن تتعرف عليه إذا نظرت إلى سيده وشبيهه الأعظم ، يسوع المسيح ملك السلام، وهل حمل المسيح سلاحاً على الأرض ، وهل علم أتباعه فى الأرض أن يحملوا السلاح ؟ وهل طالب بناموس العين بالعين والسن بالسن ؟  كلا ، بل هو القائل : " سمعتم أنه قيل عين بعين وسن بسن ، وأما أنا فأقول لكم : لا تقاوموا الشر . بل من لطمك على خدك الأيمن فحول له الآخر أيضاً . ومن أراد أن يخاصمك ويأخذ ثوبك فاترك له الرداء أيضاً . ومن سخرك ميلاً فاذهب معه اثنين ، من سألك فأعطيه ، ومن أراد أن يقترض منك فلا ترده . سمعتم أنه قيل تحب قريبك وتبغض عدوك ، وأما أنا فأقول لكم : أحبوا أعداءكم ، باركوا لاعنيك ، أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم . وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم ، لكى تكونوا أبناء أبيكم الذى فى السموات ، فإنه يشرق شمسه على الأشرار والصالحين ، ويمطر على الأبرار والظالمين ... فكونوا أنتم كاملين كما أن أباكم الذى فى السموات هو كامل " "  مت 5 : 38 - 48  " ..
ولعله من الملاحظ أن المعارك  التى دارت ودخل فيها إبراهيم من أجل لوط ، لم يكن لملكى صادق أدنى شركة أو نصيب فيها ، ... فهو الرجل الذى عاش فى جيله دون أن يعتمد على سيف أو رمح ، ولم ينظم جيشاً يحمى عرشه ، ولم يقم الحصون القوية حول عاصمة ملكه ، بل لم يشتبك فى حرب مع أحد ، ولم يكن له عدو ، لقد قام ملكه على الهدوء والاستقرار ، ودعى بين بنى جيله ملك السلام !! .. كان هذا كما يقول جورج ماثيسون ، أعجوبة الحاكم الذى يحكم بدون سلاح ، لأن الناس اعتادوا فى تلك الأزمنة ألا يكون سلام بدون سلاح ، أو استتباب أمن بدون استبداد .. كيف عاش الرجل بهذه القوة الخارقة ، وهو أعزل ، وكيف أمكنه أن يحكم شعباً شرساً دون  تهديد أو وعيد *؟؟ ، تلك هى الأعجوبة حقاً !! ..*
إن السؤال الذى ما يزال باقياً ، ونحن بصدد قصة ملكى صادق ، هو إلى أى حد تأثرت ساليم بحكم الرجل ؟ وهل تجاوبت معه ، أم عاملته معاملة ذاك الذى بكى على أورشليم ، وهو يدخل ملك السلام ، راكباً على جحش ابن أتان ؟ .. والذى كان قد سبق فقال لها : " يا أورشليم يا أورشليم يا قاتلة الأنبياء وراجمة المرسلين إليها ، كم مرة أردت أن أجمع أولادك كما تجمع الدجاجة فراخها تحت جناحيها ، ولم تريدوا . هو ذا بيتكم يترك لكم خراباً " .. " مت 23 : 37  " ومع أن الكتاب يصمت عن الجواب ، إلا أنه فى مقدورنا أن تؤكد أن الرجل لم يكن من الممكن أن يسمى ملك السلام ، ما لم يكن قد ترك طابعه العميق فى المدينة الصغيرة التى أضحت فيما بعد مدينة أورشليم ، ..
فى جزيرة صغيرة فى المحيط الباسفيكى اسمها " راتانوجا " نهض رجل عجوز فى اجتماع دينى هناك ليقول : " لقد عاصرت فى هذه الجزيرة  حكم أربعة ملوك ، كان الملك الأول ملك حرب ، عاش طوال حياته يحارب ، وكان عصره عصراً عصيباً ، وجاء الثانى فى إثره ، وكان ملك المجاعة ، إذ استولت المجاعة على الجميع ، حتى أكلنا الجرذان والأعشاب ، ... وكان الملك الثالث ملك الهزيمة ، إذ هزمت جزيرتنا ، ولعقت مرارة الهزيمة !! .. وفى هذا التاريخ جاء ملك آخر ، ملك عظيم ، ملك صالح ، ملك سلام ، ملك محبة ، يسوع من السماء ، وقد انتصر على قلوبنا ، وحقق لنا السلام والخير والوفرة فى العالم الحاضر ، ويحقق لنا الرجاء فى العالم الأبدى !! .. " . ربما تعجز عن متابعة الطريقة التى حكم بها ملكى صادق فى ساليم محققاً السلام العظيم الذى ربما لم تعرف المدينة فى  تاريخها الطويل الكثير شبيهه أو نظيره !! .. ولكنى أستطيع أن أفهم السلام الذى يعنيه ويعيشه وينشده ، إذا ذكرت أنه السلام المرتبط بالبر، وهو السلام الذى جاء به المسيح سيدنا مخلص العالم ، .. وقال : " سلاماً أترك لكم ، سلامى أعطيكم ، ليس كما يعطى العالم أعطيكم أنا لا تضطرب قلوبكم ولا ترهب " " يو 14 : 27  " ... قال وليم باركلى فى تعليقه على قصة ملكى صادق : إن هناك فروقاً جوهرية بين سلام المسيح ، وسلام العالم ، ... فالعالم يبحث عن السلام عن طريق الهروب ، كمن يذهبون إلى السينما ، أو الباحثين عن أضواء المدينة ومباهجها وملاهيها ، وهو نوع من الهروب الوقتى ، لا يلبث بعدها الهاربون إلا قليلا ، حتى يعودوا مرة أخرى إلى متاعبهم ومشاكلهم .. ومثل هذا الهروب ليس إلا بمثابة الدواء المسكن ، ولا يصلح أن يكون علاجاً شافياً !!  .. والنوع الثانى من سلام العالم ، وهو سلام المراوغة ، بمحاولة تأجيل المشكلة ، وطردها إلى العقل الباطن ، وإسدال ستار النسيان عليها ، ... ومهما كانت المراوغة ، فإن أحداً لا يستطيع أن يحل مشكلته ، برفضه النظر إليها ، وكبتها ، ونحن نعلم ماذا يفعل الكبت ، الذي مرات كثيرة ما يكون أشبه بالقنبلة التى إذا انفجرت تدمر كل شئ !!  ..
وهناك النوع الثالث من السلام العالمى ، وهو سلام المساومة ، وهو محاولة الحصول على السلام دون التشدد فى التمسك بالمبادئ ، ولا بأس من النزول بها إلى المستوى الخفيض ، .. والمساومة مهما طال أمدها ، لا يمكن أن  تنتهى بالراحة ، إذ أنها تترك أطراف المشاكل بلا حل ، وتنتهى إلى نوع من التوتر الخفى أو الظاهر ، والتوتر معناه حتما الانزعاج والقلق !! .. إن السلام الصحيح ، هو السلام الإلهى ، سلام البر ، وهو السلام أولا وقبل كل شئ مع اللّه ، ... وهو سلام الغفران ، السلام الذى غنى به داود فى مزموره قائلا : " طوبى للذى غفر أثمه وستترت خطيته ، طوبى لرجل لا يحسب له الرب خطية ولا فى روحه غش "  " مز 32 : 1 و 2 " .. إن لمسة بسيطة للجرح كافية لأن تجعل صاحبه يئن ويشكو ... وصوت حاكم مصرى أيقظ ضميراً  نام عشرين عاماً عند إخوة يوسف : " حقاً إننا مذنبون إلى أخينا الذى رأينا ضيقة نفـــسه لما استرحمنا ولم نسمع ، لذلك جاءت علينا هذه الضيقة " "  تك 42 : 21". فى قصة للكاتبة الإنجليزية " جورج " اليوت تتحدث عن رجل اسمه عاموس برتون، يجلس بجوار قبر زوجته نائماً صائحاً : مللى مللى .. ألا تسمعينى ... ألا تغفرين لى !! ؟ لم أكن رقيقاً معك ولم أفكر فى هذا إلا الآن !! ؟ .. لكن الموتى لا يسمعون !! .. والموتى لا يغفرون .. " ولا سلام قال الرب للأشرار " إش48 : 22"..، وهذا السلام لا يأتى إلا بيقين الغفران ، .. " فإذا قد تبررنا بالإيمان لنا سلام مع اللّه بربنا يسوع المسيح الذى به أيضاً قد صار لنا الدخول بالإيمان إلى هذه النعمة التى نحن فيها مقيمون " " رو 5 : 1 و 2 " ... ومتى تحقق هذا السلام ، فسنعيش فى سلام مع النفس ، ونعيش فى " ساليم " مع الناس ، مهما أحاطت بنا الزوابع والعواصف فى الحياة !! ..
وأخيراً هل كان اللقاء بين إبراهيم وملكى صادق بعد الرجوع من كسرة كدر لعومر ومن معه من الملوك على مقربة من ساليم رمزاً وإشارة للقاء أعظم وأمجد وأجل فى أورشليم السماوية ، حيث تكسر الخطية إلى الأبد ، ويسود الملك ، ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب ، ملك البر والسلام إلى دهر الدهور ؟!!  لعل هذا هو الأمل الذى يجعلنا نصيح على الدوام .. " آمين تعال أيها الرب يسوع !! .. "  رؤ 22 : 20  " .


----------



## Kerya_Layson (3 يونيو 2009)

_شكرا اخى الحبيب الملك العقرب  بحث متكامل وممتاز حقا
المسيح يبارك حياتك 
_


----------



## Kerya_Layson (3 يونيو 2009)

_اشكرك اخى الحبيب ماران اثا على هذا البحث حقيقى افادنى كثيرا
المسيح يبارك عملك
الرب قريب_


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (3 يونيو 2009)

kawkab_albaryia قال:


> _شكرا اخى الحبيب لردك واهتمامك المسيح يبارك حياتك
> 
> لاكن بخصوص جهه نظر المفسرين اليهود فاعتقد انهم سوف لا يعتبرون ان ملكى صادق رمز للمسيح
> على اساس انهم لا يؤمنون بالمسيح انه المسيا المنتظر ويعتبرونه ان ادعائه كاذب  طبعا حاشا فيوستينوس وحواره مع تريفيو اليهودى  كان حوار قوى جدا واثبت فيه يوستينوس ان المسيح هو المسيا المنتظر
> ...



عزيزي انا لم ارسل لهم لاسال عن موضوع رمز ملكي صادق للمسيح وانما ارسلت لهم لكي اعرف عن شخصية موجودة في توراتهم والمثل يقول اعطي الخبز لخبازة !
اريد ان اعرف من هو ملكي صادق وما هي شاليم التي كان ملك عليها واين تقع وابن من هو وهكذا .

ثم حتى لو اليهود لا يؤمنون بالمسيح فهذا لا يعني ان تفاسيرهم وانما لا تجد اسم المسيح بتفسير الايه المتعلقه فيه عندهم هذا كل ما في الامر .

فالتفسير اليهودي للعهد القديم لا يعلى عليه وانا اجدهم عباقره ويقدروا يوصلولك تفسير الايه بكل سلاسه وبساطه وبالمختصر المفيد .


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (3 يونيو 2009)

> *1- أنه ملك شاليم (ولعلها أورشليم).*



الذي اعرفه ان شاليم هي مدينة كنعانيه اخذها فيما بعد الملك داود واصبحت عاصمة ملكه بعد قرون طويلة من ابراهيم وملكي صادق .

فوقت ملكي صادق لم يكن هنالك وجود لشعب اسرائيل وملوكهم ومملكتهم حيث ان اسحق نفسه لم يكن موجوداً وبالطبع ولا يعقوب ولا ابناءه الاسباط .
كما انه  لا يمكن لملك اسرائيل ان يكون كاهناً في نفس الوقت ؟


----------



## الأخت مايا (3 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على هذا البحث
الله يباركك


----------



## Eva Maria (3 يونيو 2009)

الحقيقة والحق:
*



			الذي اعرفه ان شاليم هي مدينة كنعانيه اخذها فيما بعد الملك داود واصبحت عاصمة ملكه بعد قرون طويلة من ابراهيم وملكي صادق .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شاليم هي أورشاليم, وأساساً كلمة أورشاليم قديمة قدم الفراعنة حيث ذكرت في رسائل تل العمرانة التي كتبت في ارشيف قصر الملك المصري إخناتون في القرن الرابع عشر قبل الميلاد.

وأن كان الملك داوود حكم مملكة أسرائيل في السنوات 1000-970 قبل الميلاد 

فلا يمكن أن نستنتج أبداً أن شاليم هي أسم المدينة قبل حكم الملك داهود , أو أن " أورشاليم " هي أسم عاصمة مملكة أسرائيل فحسب !!!




			كما انه لا يمكن لملك اسرائيل ان يكون كاهناً في نفس الوقت ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لم يذكر أن ملكي صادق هو ملك أسرائيل , بل هو ملك أورشاليم *


----------



## الملك العقرب (3 يونيو 2009)

عزيزي في خطي بسبط في كلامك ملكي صادق مكنش من الاسرائيليين اصلا في الاغلب كان من شعب مذال مؤمن بربنا لان الاسرائيليين مكنوش موجودين من الاصل بس نسبه ايه بالظبت مفيش ما يثبت


----------



## Strident (4 يونيو 2009)

لقد شرح بولس الرسول عن ملكي صادق و أهميته في رسالة العبرانيين الإصحاح السابع...أي تفسير لهذا الإصحاح أعتقد أنه فيه كل ما تحتاجون...


أيضاً كان هناك مناقشة عن ملكي صادق تجدوها هنا:
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-11437.html


----------



## Kerya_Layson (4 يونيو 2009)

_شكرا اخى الحبيب الحقيقه والحق للمتابعه
المسيح يبارك حياتك
بالنسبه لملكى صادق من خلال العهد القديم فهو شخصيه مبهمه لم يذكر لنا الكتاب مواليده او نسله
لاكنه ذكر مقابلته مع ابراهيم ابو الاباءوباركه_
_فوقت ملكي صادق لم يكن هنالك وجود لشعب اسرائيل وملوكهم ومملكتهم حيث ان اسحق نفسه لم يكن موجوداً وبالطبع ولا يعقوب ولا ابناءه الاسباط ._

_طبعا اتفق معاك كليا ان اسرائيللم تكن معروفه ولا موجوده فى ذالك الزمان_

_كما انه لا يمكن لملك اسرائيل ان يكون كاهناً في نفس الوقت ؟_

_يما ان اسرائيل لم تكن موجوده اذا كيف يكون هو ملكا عليها   قد تكون بالسهو
لاكن ان يكون كاهنا وملك
هو فى ملكه ملك سلام ليعطى رمزا للمسيح ان المسيح ملك على اورشليم بالمحبه والتضحيه
ويعتقد انه كان ملكا بهذا النوع من المحبه لكى يعطى سورة ومثال للمسيح
وليس كباقى الملوك الذين على اورشاليم

اشكر محبتك المسيح معاك_


----------



## Kerya_Layson (4 يونيو 2009)

الأخت مايا قال:


> شكرا على هذا البحث
> الله يباركك




_اشكرك لمرورك وتشجيعك 
هذا بفضل من ردوا على الموضوع واهتمو به بتقديم ما يعرفونه عن ملكى صادق

المسيح يباركك_


----------



## Kerya_Layson (4 يونيو 2009)

_شكرا اخت ماريا على اهتمامك بالرد الجميل
والتوضيح المفيد 
المسيح يبارك حياتك_


----------



## Kerya_Layson (4 يونيو 2009)

johnnie قال:


> لقد شرح بولس الرسول عن ملكي صادق و أهميته في رسالة العبرانيين الإصحاح السابع...أي تفسير لهذا الإصحاح أعتقد أنه فيه كل ما تحتاجون...
> 
> 
> أيضاً كان هناك مناقشة عن ملكي صادق تجدوها هنا:
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-11437.html



_شكرا اخى الحبيب جونى 
بحث اكثر من رائع 
المسيح يبارك حياتك_


----------



## mido_alex (4 يونيو 2009)

من هو ملكى صادق ؟ ومامعنى قولنا " انت هو الكاهن الى الابد على طقس ملكى صادق " مز 110 : 4 " ؟ وماهو طقس ملكى صادق هذا ؟ 

والجواب لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث اطال الله حياته لنا 
------------------------------------------------------------------ 
اول مرة ورد فيها اسم ملكى صادق , كانت فى استقباله لابينا ابراهيم عند روعه من كسرة كدر لعومر والملوك الذين معه " تك 14 : 18 - 20 " .. وفى هذه المقابلة قيل عن ملكى صادق مايأتى :- 

1- انه ملك شاليم " ولعلها أورشليم " . 
2- انه بارك ابانا ابراهيم . وأبونا ابراهيم قدم له العشور . 
3- انه كاهن الله العلى . وقد قدم خبزا وخمرا . 

ويقرر معلمنا بولس الرسول ان ملكى صادق اعظم من ابراهيم . 
على اعتبار ان الصغير يبارك من الكبير " عب 7 : 7 " .. وعلى اعتبار انه دفع له العشور . 
وبالتالى يكون كهنوت ملكى صادق اعظم من كهنوت هرون , الذى كان فى صلب ابراهيم 
لما باركه ملكى صادق . 

وكهنوت المسيح , والكهنوت المسيحى , على طقس ملكى صادق . 
وذلك من حيث النقط الاتية : 

1- انه كهنوت يقم خبزا وخمرا , وليس ذبائح حيوانية . 
فالذبائح الحيوانية او الدموية , كانت طقس الكهنوت الهارونى , وكانت ترمز الى ذبيحة 
المسيح , وقد ابطلها المسيح بذبيحته .. واعطانا الرب اصعاد جسده ودمه من خبز وخمر 
حسب تقدمة ملكى صادق . 

2- انه كهنوت ليس عن طريق الوارثة . 
فقد كان المسيح من سبط يهوذا , وليس من سبط لاوى الذى منه الكهنوت . فلم يأخد الكهنوت بالوارثة .. وكذلك كل رسل المسيح , وكل كهنة العهد الجديد , لايأخذون 
الكهنوت بالوارثة . 

3- كهنوت ملكى صادق , اعلى فى الدرجة من الكهنوت الهارونى .. وقد شرح معلمنا 
بولس الرسول هذا الامر فى " عب 7 " . 

وقد قيل عن ملكى صادق انه مشبه بابن الله .... 
من جهة هذه الامور التى ذكرناها .. وايضا يقول عنه الرسول " بلا اب , بلا أم , بلا نسب 
لابداءة ايام له ولانهاية , بل هو مشبه بأبن الله " عب 7 : 3 ... 

ولانأخذ هذه الكلمات بحرفيتها , والا كان ملكى صادق هو الله . 
بل حتى من جهة الحرف , لانستطيع ان نقول انه مشبه بأبن الله فى انه بلا ام , لان 
المسيح كانت له ام هى العذراء .. ولانستطيع ان نقول بلا اب , فالمسيح له اب هو 
الاب السماوى . 

انما كان بلا أب , بلا أم , بلا نسب فى الكهنوت ... 
أى لم يأخذه عن طريق الوارثة عن اب او ام او نسب .. وهكذا كان المسيح .. ولعل هذا 
يوافق ماقاله بولس الرسول " واما الذين هم من بنى لاوى الذين يأخدون الكهنوت , فلهم 
وصية ان يعشروا الشعب بمقتضى الناموس ... ولكن الذى ليس له نسب منهم " اى 
ملكى صادق " قد عشر ابراهيم " عب 7 : 5 , 6 .. 

اى " بلا نسب " هنا معناها بلا نسب من هرون , من سبط الكهنوت .. وتكون عبارة بلا 
ام بلا اب على نفس المقياس . 

وقد وضح عبارة " بلا نسب فى الكهنوت " على المسيح بقوله " فى سبط اخر لم يلازم 
احد منه المذبح " عب 7 : 13 ... 

بالاضافة الى هذا فأن الكتاب لم يذكر لنا شيئا عن نسب ملكى صادق , ولا من هو ابوه 
ولاامه .. فكأنه يقول عنه : بلا اب نعرفه , وبلا ام نعرفها .. وماذا ايضا ؟ 

لا بداءة ايام له , ولا نهاية حياة ... 
اى انه دخل التاريخ فجأة , وخرج منه فجأة , دون ان نعرف له بداءة ايام , ولا نهاية حياة 
انما ظهر فى وقت ليؤدى رسالة ما , وليكون رمزا , دون ان نعرف له تاريخا ولا نسبا . 

اما المسيح , فمن الناحية الجسدية , معروفه ايامه . 
معروف يوم ميلاده , ويوم موته على الصليب , ويوم صعوده الى السماء . اما من الناحية 
اللآهوتية , فلا بداءة ولا نهاية . 

ولكن ملكى صادق لم يكن يرمز الى المسيح من الناحية اللاهوتية ... 
وانما كل الذى ذكره الكتاب سواء فى " تك 14 " او فى " مز 110 " او فى " عب 7 " 
كان بخصوص عمله الكهنوتى . 

اما الرأى القائل بأن ملكى صادق هو المسيح نفسه , فعليه اعتراضات .. 
منها قول الرسول " مشبه بأبن الله " " على شبه ملكى صادق " " على طقس ملكى 
صادق " عب 7 : 3,15,17 ... بينما لو كان هو نفس الشخص , ماكان يقول شبهه , 
على طقسه , او على رتبته . 

اما ترجمة الاسماء فلا تدل على انه نفس الشخص ... 
ترجمه اسمه بأنه ملك البر , او وظيفته بأنك ملك السلام , لايعنى انه المسيح , ربما 
مجرد رمز ... 

وترجمة الآسماء من حيث صلتها بأسم الله تحوى عجبا . 
فايليا النبى ترجمة اسمه " الهى يهوه " .... اليشع " الله خلاص " , واشعياء " الله 
يخلص " ..... واليهو " اى 32 " معناه " هو الله " ... وصموائيل " اسم الله او سمع الله " . 

ومن الآسماء فى الكتاب : 
اليأب " عد 1 : 9 " معناها الله الاب ..... واليصور "عد 1 :5 " معناه الله صخرة ..... 
واليمالك " را : 2 " معناها الله ملك ...... واليشوع " 2صم 5 : 15 معناه اله خلاص . 

دون ان يدعى احد من هؤلاء - من واقع اسمه - انه احد الظهورات لله فى العهد القديم 
ويعوزنا الوقت ان تحدثنا من معانى اسماء الملائكة ايضا , ومعانى كثير من الاسماء فى 
العهد القديم . 

وشخصية ملكى صادق من الشخصيات التى حيرت علماء الكتاب ... 
وقيلت فيها اراء متعددة , واراء متناقضة .. يكفينا من جهتها رمزها الى كهنوت المسيح 
دون ان ندخل فى تفاصيل , يقودنا فيها فهمنا الخاص , بينما لايؤكدها الكتاب او 
يحددها .


----------



## Kerya_Layson (4 يونيو 2009)

_شكرا اخى الحبيب ميدو  على هذا التوضيح الرائع من سيدنا البابا شنودة معلم الاجيال ذهبى الفم والقلم
اثناسيوس القرن الواحد والعشرين
المسيح يبارك حياتك واشكر تعب محبتك
_


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (7 يونيو 2009)

الحقيقة والحق قال:


> وقد ارسلت اليوم رساله لاحد المفسرين اليهود للتوراة ليخبرني عن شخصية ملكي صادق ومن هو وما هي شاليم التي هو ملك عليها واين تقع ..



لقد وصلتني رساله الرابي بخصوص ملكي صادق سوف اضعها كمعلومات اضافيه حول ملكي صادق :


Melchizedek was Noah's son, Shem. Salem refers to Jerusalem, and the first "Jew" as we use the term was Abraham. Melchizedek was a priest of G-d, and his follower, but not a Jew.

Let me know if this helps,

Malkie Janowski​


----------



## Strident (7 يونيو 2009)

لا معلش و مع احترامي...ازاي يكون هو نفسه سام بن نوح؟! ده فرق السنين يمكن يوصل لألف سنة بينهم! ملكي صادق كان على وقت ابراهيم!


----------



## Strident (7 يونيو 2009)

لاحظ أن اليهود لا يمكنهم حل لغز ملكي صادق...كيف خضع له إبراهيم و كيف بارك إبراهيم الذي قيل عنه بك تتبارك كل قبائل الأرض...و أيضاً عشر إبراهيم و بالتالي لاوي...

و ذلك لأن لغزه لا يحل إلا في المسيح يسوع!


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (7 يونيو 2009)

johnnie قال:


> لا معلش و مع احترامي...ازاي يكون هو نفسه سام بن نوح؟! ده فرق السنين يمكن يوصل لألف سنة بينهم! ملكي صادق كان على وقت ابراهيم!



انا فعلا ارسلت ليه رساله اساله عن هذا الموضوع لان سفر التكوين بقول ان لنوح ثلاث ابناء وملكي صادق مش من ضمنهم بالاضافه الى ان نوح وابناءه لم يعاصروا ابراهيم .

على كل حال احنا مش خسرانين حاجة من السؤال وما بندفعش عليه فلوس خلينا نشوف حنوصل لغايه فين


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (7 يونيو 2009)

يوووه تعرف اني ما انتبهتش انه بقول ان ملكي صادق هو سام انا فكرته بيتكلم عن شاليم !
هذا الي بنوله الواحد من العجله !


----------



## لي شربل (7 يونيو 2009)

*الرب يباركم حوار رائع 
بالحقيقة متفقة انا مع كل الأراء يا اللي قيلت
عدا بالطبع قول انو ابن لنوح رغم انو للاسف سمعت هيدا 
الرأي قبل هيك
لكن تعلمنا أنو ظهور ملكي صادق المفاجيء 
ذو الصفات بلا أب  بلا أم بلا نسب 
انو ملك شاليم - بارك أب الأباء ابراهيم يا اللي قدم الو العشور .
انو كاهن الله العلى وقدم خبزا وخمرا .

شخصية ملكي صادق كانت احدى ظهورات الرب بالعهد القديم 
لأنو تبعا لمعتنقي هيدا الرأي 
أنو كان قبل الخطية لا يوجد فاصل أو جدار بين الرب وأدم 
لكن بعد الخطيئة كانت ظهورات الرب تتخذ شكل صوت جبار وريح عاتية ونار اكله 
ثم متل الظهور لموسى ع الجبل 
فكان ظهور الرب في هيدي الصورة كملكي صادق ليؤسس 
علاقة المصالحة والقبول والغفران 
والتحول من عبادة الحرف لمعرفة طقوس جديدة للتعبير عن الحب .
وبالطبع ما قدر أنا أفرض أو أبرهن ع صدق هيدا التفسير 
لكنو مريحني كتير واميل الو .
الرب يبارك محبة قلبكم بالروح القدوس ويبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم الحلوة كتيييييييير .*​


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (7 يونيو 2009)

الحقيقة والحق قال:


> انا فعلا ارسلت ليه رساله اساله عن هذا الموضوع لان سفر التكوين بقول ان لنوح ثلاث ابناء وملكي صادق مش من ضمنهم بالاضافه الى ان نوح وابناءه لم يعاصروا ابراهيم .



وهذا كان رد الرابي :dntknw:

Hi,

Melchizedek was Shem. The name Melchizedek is Hebrew for righteous king, so it's more of a de******ion. Yes, Melchizedek's lifetime did overlap Abraham's.

Malkie Janowski​
وهذا كل ما توصلت اليه من خلال مراسلتي للمفسرين اليهود وما افادونا به حول ملكي صادق !

ودمتم :Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## Eva Maria (7 يونيو 2009)

الحقيقة والحق:


> وهذا كل ما توصلت اليه من خلال مراسلتي للمفسرين اليهود وما افادونا به حول ملكي صادق !
> 
> ودمتم



*... لا نعتمد على المفسرين اليهود في شيء ... أعتمادنا كمسيحيين على التفسير اليهودي يدل على أنتقائية غير مبررة !!! فكيف نستشهد بتفسير لهم في مكان, بينما لا يعترفون بالرب يسوع في مكان آخر ؟ وما هو المعيار لذلك ؟ 

اليهود يعتمدون في التفسير على المدراش والذي ينقسم الي قسمين :
مدراش فقهي : والذي يجمع أراء اليهود في العهد القديم ( والذي يعبر عن غرورهم ونظرتهم الفوقية على باقي البشر والمادية المقيته في فلسفتهم )

والمدرش القصصي : الذي يعتمد على خرافات وفولوكلور لا أساس موثق له كالتلمود والهاجاداة.


هل هناك دليل حقاً على أن ملكي صادق هو سام ؟ 
لم أجد ذلك حتى في أدبيات الفكر اليهودي .

التفسير اليهودي لا يتميز بشيء ... وعندك تفسير الرابي ملكي  جانوفسكي وما فيه من خطأ في مسألة بديهية خير مثال.

*


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (8 يونيو 2009)

اخت ماريا احنا لم نخسر شي في السؤال ولا يوجد في المسيحيه ما يحرمنا السؤال والاستفسار عن اي شي في الكتاب المقدس .

ليس من الخطأ ان نسألهم ونعرف وجهة نظرهم بالموضوع فالسؤال ليس حرام .

ثم عدم ايمانهم بالرب يسوع لا يعني ان تفسيرهم خاطي وانا حسب اعتقادي ان كل التفاسير في العالم هي اجتهاديه منها ما يصيب ومنها ما يخطئ .

ثم ايمان اليهود بالمسيح امر قطعي كما قال الرب يسوع (مت 23: 39) وبولس الرسول (رو 11: 26) وسيحصل اليوم او غدا او بعد غد كما هم في طريقهم الى الايمان الان فلا يوجد اي مبرر لننبذهم ولا تنسي ان عهد الله قائم مع اسرائيل الى الابد (تك 17: 7) و (رو 9: 4 - 5) لان الله لا يخلف عهوده كما قال .

انا سبق وتناقشت مع الاخوه حول التفاسير اليهودية وقالوا انه لا خلاف بيننا وبينهم الا فيما يتعلق بالرب يسوع وانا شخصيا اتابع التفاسير اليهودية واجدهم اكثر معرفة من المفسرين المسيحين وان اخطاؤا في نقطة فلا يعني انهم يخطئون في كل نقطة ولا يعني ايضا ان المفسرين المسيحين منزهين بتفاسيرهم !


----------



## Strident (8 يونيو 2009)

كلام مغلوط كثير قيل في هذا الموضوع و أرجو من الجميع الدخول لهذه المناقشة لمعرفة الصح:



johnnie قال:


> لقد شرح بولس الرسول عن ملكي صادق و أهميته في رسالة العبرانيين الإصحاح السابع...أي تفسير لهذا الإصحاح أعتقد أنه فيه كل ما تحتاجون...
> 
> 
> أيضاً كان هناك مناقشة عن ملكي صادق تجدوها هنا:
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-11437.html


----------



## Eva Maria (8 يونيو 2009)

الحقيقة والحق:
*



			ثم عدم ايمانهم بالرب يسوع لا يعني ان تفسيرهم خاطي وانا حسب اعتقادي ان كل التفاسير في العالم هي اجتهاديه منها ما يصيب ومنها ما يخطئ .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ارتباط العهد القديم بالعهد الجديد من خلال الرب يسوع هو محور الكتاب المقدس ,ويفهم العهد القديم على ضوء العهد الجديد. 

الاخ العزيز , للتفسير الكتابي أصول وقواعد في المسيحية , أذ يستند الى تقليد الاباء والليتورجيا الكنسية والتاريخ, وهو يلزم المسيحيين  لفهم الحقائق الموجودة في الكتاب المقدس. 

حتى أن هناك من يشدد على تقليد الاباء كمرجع لتفسير الكتاب المقدس.

والا فلا معيار يحدد  ما يمكن أنتقاءه من تفاسير أخرى وما لا يمكن الاخذ به, فنقع في مشاكل لا حصر لها.




			ايمان اليهود بالمسيح امر قطعي كما قال الرب يسوع (مت 23: 39) وبولس الرسول (رو 11: 26) وسيحصل اليوم او غدا او بعد غد كما هم في طريقهم الى الايمان الان فلا يوجد اي مبرر لننبذهم ولا تنسي ان عهد الله قائم مع اسرائيل الى الابد (تك 17: 7) و (رو 9: 4 - 5) لان الله لا يخلف عهوده كما قال
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أيمانهم أمر واقع لا محالة, والعائق أمام أيمانهم هي تلك التفاسير التي يتمسكون بها.
وطبعاً لا مكان لنبذ أي فئة في هذه المواضيع ولا مجال لهذا الكلام , أنما هو مبدأ عقائدي وأيماني بحت لا يمكن التهاون به!!!

على كلن وحتى لا نحيد عن الموضوع ...

فأن تفاسير الكتاب المقدس (بعهديه) والكنيسة قد أوفت شخصية ملكي صادق حقها, وأغنت عن بأقي التفاسير. وتم الرد فيها بكل وضوح على الاستفسار.

سلام ونعمة *


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (5 أكتوبر 2009)

johnnie قال:


> لا معلش و مع احترامي...ازاي يكون هو نفسه سام بن نوح؟! ده فرق السنين يمكن يوصل لألف سنة بينهم! ملكي صادق كان على وقت ابراهيم!



راجع هذا الرابط
الرد على شبهة: ملكي صادق أعظم من المسيح


----------



## tasoni queena (7 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على الردود الوافية

سلام المسيح معكم​


----------



## Michael (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*سلام المسيح مع الجميع

**تفضلوا للاستماع الى رد البابا شنودة الثالث عن ملكى صادق 
http://copticradio.net/Audio/pop_malkey_sadek_1990.wma

**وهذا الرابط الذى يحتوى على موضوع جميل ومنسق بثلاثة نقاط
http://www.linga.org/one-article/cid6/aid26.html

**وفيما يلى ذكر جميع الآيات التى جائت بذكر ملكي صادق

Gen 14:18  وملكي صادق ملك شاليم اخرج خبزا وخمرا. وكان كاهنا لله العلي.

Psa 110:4  أقسم الرب ولن يندم: [أنت كاهن إلى الأبد على رتبة ملكي صادق].

Heb 5:6  كما يقول أيضا في موضع آخر: «أنت كاهن إلى الأبد على رتبة ملكي صادق».

Heb 5:10  مدعوا من الله رئيس كهنة على رتبة ملكي صادق.

Heb 6:20  حيث دخل يسوع كسابق لأجلنا، صائرا على رتبة ملكي صادق، رئيس كهنة إلى الأبد.

Heb 7:1  لأن ملكي صادق هذا، ملك ساليم، كاهن الله العلي، الذي استقبل إبراهيم راجعا من كسرة الملوك وباركه،

Heb 7:3  بلا أب بلا أم بلا نسب. لا بداءة أيام له ولا نهاية حياة. بل هو مشبه بابن الله. هذا يبقى كاهنا إلى الأبد.

Heb 7:10  لأنه كان بعد في صلب أبيه حين استقبله ملكي صادق.

Heb 7:15  وذلك أكثر وضوحا أيضا إن كان على شبه ملكي صادق يقوم كاهن آخر،

**بخصوص ساليم وبالرجوع الى قاموس 
Strong’s Hebrew and Greek Dictionaries 
H8004 The same as H8003; peaceful; Shalem, an early name of Jerusalem: - Salem.
نجد ان ساليم تعنى ملك السلام وانها اسم اورشليم قديماً*


----------

